# A Class exterior mirrors don't work!



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi All,

The rear view outside mirror adjustment has stopped working. It effects both sides so immediately thought of the fuse but this was fine.

Tried chasing the wires back to the fuse box but that's virtually impossible if any of you have removed the panel where the fuse box sits.

Pulled the control switch out of it's socket and checking with a buzzer found the switching action to be very intermittent but as the mirrors are totally dead can't see at the moment that this would cause the problem.

Found the feed wire to the switch and I can't get any 12v on it when the ignition is switched on, but I can't find where this wire goes before it ends up at the fuse box. It must go through some sort of connection as the wire sizes are different from the fuse to the one on the switch.

Anyone had any similar problems or has a wiring diagram would be a great help.

Richard


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Can you run a new wire between the fuse box and the switch?


----------



## Elci (Apr 27, 2014)

> RichardD said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Did you clean the connections on the switches??


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Yeah, checked No. 4 fuse and this was fine.

I've got the switch off but I can't see that switch cleaner will get into the contacts. It is very well sealed. Not sure if the fluid would get in behind the actuation knob. Got to get some switch contact cleaner when next in Screwfix.

Running a new 12v feed wire will be my last resort.

I don't think the 12v feed is controlled by a relay as the wires to the switch are fairly small and there is only a 5A fuse to protect the circuit.

Just checked the fuses again and the to them is live all the time, so there is a relay somewhere which controls feed to the switch.

Any ideas? 

A wiring diagram would be a real godsend.

Richard


----------



## Elci (Apr 27, 2014)

> RichardD said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, checked No. 4 fuse and this was fine.
> ...


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Yeah, checked No. 4 fuse and this was fine.

I've got the switch off but I can't see that switch cleaner will get into the contacts. It is very well sealed. Not sure if the fluid would get in behind the actuation knob. Got to get some switch contact cleaner when next in Screwfix.

Running a new 12v feed wire will be my last resort.

I don't think the 12v feed is controlled by a relay as the wires to the switch are fairly small and there is only a 5A fuse to protect the circuit.

Just checked the fuses again and the to them is live all the time, so there is a relay somewhere which controls feed to the switch.

Any ideas? 

A wiring diagram would be a real godsend.

Richard


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Don't know why my previous response was duplicated!!

Hi Ray, 

I think I've now traced the relay as I was able to buzz between the red on the mirror switch to the red on the relay contact. The other side of the relay contact is live and and has 12v permanently on and there is a feed from this wire to one side of the relay coil. The other side of the coil has a purple wire and I can't see where this goes. I would assume it goes to the ignition control relay wherever that is.

I've tried replacing the relay with one of the others on the fuse panel but that has no effect.

Richard


----------



## Elci (Apr 27, 2014)

This reminds me of when I was tracing my problem with non working side marker lamps which was due to worn contacts in the fuse holder.

I agree that it appears that the relay is not getting a ignition on signal which paradoxically appears to be a negative on the purple wire. Is the accessory socket protected by fuse 6 working as I suspect it may be a similar circuit?
Could you remove the purple wire from the relay and connect a negative to the relay in its place to see if that operates the relay?


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

The wires are crimped but I can't see how the termination can be disconnected from the fuse panel. 

The same with the mirror switch socket. Usually you can poke a screwdriver down the side to release the locking tab and pull out the crimp but it doesn't work in this case.

Which accessory socket do you mean? The green accessory connectors which appear in the wardrobe and TV cupboard above the fridge?

Richard


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi Ray, as you're in Corfe Mullen, who have you used if anyone for electrical work?

I get the van MoT'd and serviced at S&J but not sure how good they would be with electrical faults.

Richard


----------



## Elci (Apr 27, 2014)

The accessory socket that is apparently protected by fuse 6. I presume it is a Rapido installed socket connected to the cab battery circuit?

If you cannot get the purple connector of then I guess it would have to be cut to enable a negative to be connected to the relay. It could be rejoined later?

I have checked the circuit on a cd version of the manual and it appears that on the basic van / coach built that the circuit is fairly basic. There is a relay in the cab fuse box T13 which gets its feed from one of the mega fuses. The relay is operated by the cab control unit which senses the ignition is on and the power is fed to the switch unit via F45 in the cab fuse box. That appears all there is to it so what the extra fuse and relay installed by Fiat do is debatable.


----------



## Elci (Apr 27, 2014)

> RichardD said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Ray, as you're in Corfe Mullen, who have you used if anyone for electrical work?
> ...


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Got almost half the dash apart but I can't see where this purple wire goes. But where would you find a switched negative/earth on a vehicle? This is most unusual isn't it?

I did find F45 from the Fiat handbook but that checked out OK but as I can't find the feed from this I'm not sure if it is used by Rapido. The handbook states that this fuse is the feed for the drivers and passenger door controls. 

Unfortunately the location of the purple wire makes it very difficult to reach to cut and re-terminate, but if I did I would only be able to make it connected to earth all the time unless I put in another relay controlled by the ignition live feed.

Do you have a contact name and email for the guy at Wokingham.

Richard


----------



## Elci (Apr 27, 2014)

> RichardD said:
> 
> 
> > Got almost half the dash apart but I can't see where this purple wire goes. But where would you find a switched negative/earth on a vehicle? This is most unusual isn't it?
> ...


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi All,

Didn't get any response from the Dealers, apparently they didn't have any Rapido wiring details!!

So I've now added an additional relay to provide the -ve feed to the one where I can't find where the purple wire goes to and everything now works as it should.

Bit concerning that Rapido provide no support details to their Dealers or is it the Dealers not prepared to part with this sort of info. 

Richard


----------

